# MacOS Sierra et montage smb qui échoue



## thierry_b (24 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer aujourd'hui même sur MacOS Sierra (je suis en 10.12.2), et maintenant mes montages smb ne fonctionnent plus : quand je tape smb://ip_reseau, je vois bien la liste de mes partages mais quand j'en sélectionne un, il me dit que la connexion a échoué alors que je n'avais pas ce problème avec El Capitan.

Bizarrement, ça a marché une fois hier mais ça ne remarche pas ce matin en tout cas. J'ai testé aussi cifs, mais sans succès, mais ça fonctionne avec afp.

Pour info, j'utilise un NAS Synology.

Des idées?

Merci.


----------



## Bilbon (24 Décembre 2016)

A priori c'est récurant avec les partage SMB
J'ai eu ce même problème sous El Capitan, on m'as dit de passer sur sierra Et que ca réglerez le problème mais non !!
Essaye en AFP ça devrais régler le problème !!
J'ai monté au démarrage mon syno en AFP et ca fonctionne !!


----------



## guytoon48 (24 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

Je me connecte à mon DS214 play via le protocole smb et tout se passe correctement...
Tu es en wifi ou via ethernet entre le Mac et la box?
Le NAS en IP fixe?
Dans Panneau de config/service de fichiers du NAS, désactive et réactive les protocoles Windows et Mac


----------



## thierry_b (27 Août 2017)

Merci le problème a été résolu depuis.


----------



## Locke (27 Août 2017)

thierry_b a dit:


> Merci le problème a été résolu depuis.


C'est bien de repasser, mais quasiment 1 an après, personne ne sait comment tu as résolu ton problème !


----------



## thierry_b (27 Août 2017)

Moi non plus...[emoji15].


----------



## daffyb (27 Août 2017)

en afp c'est tellement plus rapide… qu'en ce qui me concerne, si ça ne marchait qu'à moitié en SMB je m'en foutr***


----------



## Daffy44 (11 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais si cela peut aider en tout cas, j'avais des difficultés avec mes Macs et mon NAS de faire cohabiter les deux protocoles SMB et AFP. In fine j'avais abandonné et j'utilisais AFP.
si par malheur je montais un dossier en SMB au pire tous les partages existants en AFP sautaient... au mieux j'avais une connexion SMB lente et/ou instable...

Vous savez quoi... toujours pas corrigé par  sur macOS HighSierra...
En tout cas cette solution marche et j'en suis totalement satisfait, si ça peut aider...

La problématique vient du fait que  ne gère pas bien le protocole SMB et surtout l'aspect sécuritaire de signature.
_En désactivant cela, du coup la connexion devient aussi rapide qu'en AFP et cerise sur le gâteau on a les deux protocoles opérationnels_
_Et la sécurité alors ? cette option n'est à craindre que si on "forwarde" le SMB au delà du réseau local par internet et/ou si le serveur visé exige cela. Dans tous les cas on peut remettre l'option sans pb (puisqu'il s'agit du'n fichier de configuration absent par défaut).
Installer le fichier nsmb.conf dans /etc (il doit contenir l'option par défaut pour ôter la signature concernée)_​
Il faut ajouter un fichier de paramètrage en /etc nommé nsmb.conf. ce dernier doit contenir les lignes suivantes :

```
[default]
signing_required=no
```
On peu procéder ainsi (via terminal toujours et en disposant des droits d'administration de la machine concernée bien sur)

```
printf "[default]\nsigning_required=no\n" | sudo tee /etc/nsmb.conf >/dev/null
```
P
ar la suite si on monte un partage SMB, via terminal si on vérifie l'état de la connexion avec la commande suivante : 

```
smbutil statshares -a
```
on constate que la ligne SIGNING_ON n'est plus présente.
_(vous pouvez le faire AVANT et vous verrez que la ligne SIGNING_ON est présente et absente si le fichier de configuration est activé.)_

Dès lors, non seulement je peux monter un partage SMB en sus de mes partages AFP réalisés, mais le transfert des fichiers est identique en temps de traitement.

_exemple avant/après_






in fine, il suffit de supprimer le fichier pour revenir en situation "comme avant".

```
sudo rm /etc/nsmb.conf
```


------- ------- ------ ------ ------

Enfin, si votre mac fait office AUSSI de serveur SMB pour des PCs... Il faut modifier les paramètres avec les deux actions suivantes sous Terminal : 

sudo defaults write /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.smb.server SigningRequired -bool FALSE

sudo /usr/libexec/smb-sync-preferences
_Et bien sur pour "défaire" même séquence avec une valeur *bool*éenne à TRUE._



> Voilà si ça peut aider....
> (désolé pour la longueur du post...)





Bloc de spoiler: Source



Merci à DanRocadin


----------

